# aquarium magazines



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

I was quivering if anyone had any suggestions on a good magazine I could subscribe to? I know...who still bothers to get magazines these days with the internet dude but I thought it would be cool. Anyways any suggestions would be much appreciated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

CORAL MAGAZINE | The Reef & Marine Aquarium Magazine


----------



## Ogre44 (Nov 5, 2011)

I subscribe to Practical Fishkeeping which is a British magazine and find it quite good.
I've also been picking up issues of Tropical Fish Hobbyist and like it as well.
I found Amazonas to be a tad on the dry side for my tastes.

TFH and Amazonas are avialable at Barnes & Noble in my area, you should try the magazine sections in your local bookstore for samples.


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for the pointers. Gonna try and find those today. Coral was the one I was must interested in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

